
Mass exploitation of CVE-2019-11510 (Pulse Secure VPN exploit) has begun - bad_packets
https://twitter.com/bad_packets/status/1164592212270673920
======
PenguinCoder
A link to the actual scanning intel or report would be helpful.

~~~
kanox
Found this [https://www.securityweek.com/enterprise-vpn-
vulnerabilities-...](https://www.securityweek.com/enterprise-vpn-
vulnerabilities-expose-organizations-hacking-espionage)

> An attacker can gain the root shell on the target SSL VPN system with no
> authentication required! The only thing he needs to do is to send several
> malicious/crafted requests.

